# Am I being Unreasonable?



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

The purchase has been a difficult from the start but, the very short version is poor communication, can't see or drive what you are buying before you buy even though the car is in town. The car option list from when I first purchased the car thru last Tuesday and changed sometime after that it changed. I pulled it up and noticed additional line items which you think would be good except these line items started with the word NO. When I reached out to the sales team last Wednesday to ask just what these changes actually mean for the car I purchased I did not hear back until I received a text 3 days later at 11:00 at night asking me to call him on Sat. (to be fair on this occasion I misread the text and thought he was going to be calling me since I was the one who made that last call but hey why shouldn't the customer have to keep chasing after them) Sat came and went at which time I opened up the full text and discovered that it was him asking me to call him again.

I received a text on Friday at about 16:00 to confirm and accept delivery on Monday (today) at 10:30 which I did. I then received a call Sunday that the car is onsite but service has some issues will update you in the am. Received a call Monday morning that it could be 1 1/2 weeks to two weeks, but they were going to call me after they had more info. I waited a couple of hours and since I had cleared my calendar expecting to take possession of the car I decided why not go to the dealership and get everything squared away and get a reasonable timeline. Service told me they can't give me any info because technically the car still belongs to Tesla, operations didn't have time to come out and speak with me. I asked one of the new sale's people if anyone from delivery was available to speak with me to be told they are all in Vegas. I told him then who would have been here and responsible for my delivery this morning? He then went into the office to see what he could find out for me. Operations told him the car has rear bumper damage and some bad sensors. REAR BUMPER DAMAGE?? The pics I received show no such thing. I asked about the damage and if I could see it to be told the car is on an offsite lot. The car was supposed to be in the process of being checked over by service so I can get an update?? I could see no sign of bumper damage in the link for the cars pics which also makes me wonder what happened to the car since the pics. I don't think its unreasonable to ask just what the damage is on a car I have already reserved and was supposed to be in my possession already.

I don't know about anyone else, but I have never in my life been treated this way when purchasing a car. I find it hard to believe that you are expected to buy a used car without seeing it or drive it but I played along. Now that I have discovered that car may not actually have the options I was expecting because the system was updated after I made the deposit and still, they won't let me put eyes on the car to check just what it is I am buying. This is not how business is done. When you order a new car, you know what you are getting ahead of time, so you don't have a need to actually see the car. When you are standing in the dealership after a confirmed car on the morning it was supposed to be delivered you should not be dismissed as if you are complaining about buying a 30 year old Yugo off of a small one hut used car lot.

This has no reflection on the local new sales team as they have been fantastic and I wish I could justify a new Model X. The used cars department leaves much to be desired. They mostly stay behind closed doors and only deal with people via email, text or a call (maybe). It's funny when you ask the used car team a question, they usually tell you they need to ask delivery, when you ask delivery they tell me I needed to speak to the sales team. I have not heard from anyone since yesterday at 08:51. It really bothers me that I was in the showroom at 10:30 yesterday waiting on the update from operations after service had time to go thru the whole car after the am meeting to be told the car is off site. Something isn't right with this whole ordeal. All of my open issues could be solved by just looking over the car since nobody can or will tell me just what options I am actually now getting and actually knowing what I purchased and what I am actually getting inside. Does this seem fair to you? Does this even seem reasonable?

The dealership told me they would call me back after they has a chance to really go thru the car and apparently either they didn't, or they just told me the car was no longer on site. Not sure who to believe anymore, at 08:00 they are in a meeting and going to go thru the car and at 10:30 The car is already at an offsite lot. The ops people via the salesperson told me to email used cars and or call the salesperson. That was Monday three days ago. I have not heard from operations or the salesperson who I tried again today. I emailed support a number of days ago and did not get any response to that email either.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Based on what you are saying, as well as experience of my own and other owners of (even new) Teslas, that Tesla as a whole is not great at communicating, you are not being unreasonable,

IMHO.

I wish you luck. And want to tell you that I firmly believe that once the car is in your possession it will all be worth it. I have had my car 1-1/2 years, 15,000+ miles and have LOVED every minute.

Good luck.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Welcome to Tesla, it's a different business model for a number of reasons. Why not buy a used car privately?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Welcome to Tesla, it's a different business model for a number of reasons. Why not buy a used car privately?


That isn't his point. He found the car from Tesla and just wants transparency.

@W&B2017X Tesla is kind of a different beast at times, wish it wasn't so, but they haven't found it in them to change. If the car is on an off site lot tell them you'll meet them there or ride along. If you believe something is amiss and you aren't getting the truth demand more or walk away. I know this car may be just what you want, but they owe you a visual inspection and full disclosure of what they are fixing.

Tesla makes an awesome product, what it takes to get in one some days is frustrating.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

bsunny said:


> Based on what you are saying, as well as experience of my own and other owners of (even new) Teslas, that Tesla as a whole is not great at communicating, you are not being unreasonable,
> 
> IMHO.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Bsunny.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Welcome to Tesla, it's a different business model for a number of reasons. Why not buy a used car privately?


Thank you for the Welcome Ed. I think you are missing the point though.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

GDN said:


> That isn't his point. He found the car from Tesla and just wants transparency.
> 
> @W&B2017X Tesla is kind of a different beast at times, wish it wasn't so, but they haven't found it in them to change. If the car is on an off site lot tell them you'll meet them there or ride along. If you believe something is amiss and you aren't getting the truth demand more or walk away. I know this car may be just what you want, but they owe you a visual inspection and full disclosure of what they are fixing.
> 
> Tesla makes an awesome product, what it takes to get in one some days is frustrating.


GDN, thank you. given all when it comes right down to it I really only have several things I need answered that they refuse to do. I think it silly to confirm a delivery date before service has even gone thru the car but I guess that just me. I think it's crazy to ask someone to pay for the privilege of seeing what they have purchased.

Example - Car has the Premium upgrade package. AFTER ordering a line item was added to the list that stated it does not have an audio package? I asked for clarification even easier I asked two questions because I had to assume it has a stereo, does it have the sub woofer? and if Not can you install one since the package is supposed to have the upgraded stereo? I was wiling to work with them and asked if I purchase a sub woofer can Tesla install it to avoid any warranty issues? Again a simple check of the car would answer one of these questions and then the others are fairly simple?

Example two, car states it has towing package. Car picks show a tow hitch in the rear of the car. The updated options list states NO accessory hitch. Did some research and found that that could mean it doesn't have the bike rack or it could mean it doesn't have the actual hitch? Pic shows a hitch, Tesla says it MAY not. Why is this so difficult?

Example three, the car pics shows no obvious signs of damage to the rear bumper. Now they are saying it has damage? I asked what kind of damage? are we talking about a scratch that Tesla is being anal about? Was it hit in transport? I don't think it's unreasonable to know since the car is listed as clean and no accidents. I don't really even car about the delivery date at this point they can have it for a month I don't care things happen but the secret nonsense and inability to tell me just what I am purchasing is just wrong.

I have gone to the dealership several times because nobody is returning phone calls, emails etc. I have been courteous, I have not raised my voice, I have calmly voiced my dissatisfaction all I want is to be told what I have and what is going on. To be clear and fair, the new car sales team has been great but has limited ability to help which is unfortunate.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

W&B2017X said:


> Example - Car has the Premium upgrade package. AFTER ordering a line item was added to the list that stated it does not have an audio package?


I can perhaps provide a sliver of context to this. Tesla has had several redefinitions of what was in the premium upgrade package (PUP). What they probably meant to add, hopefully in an attempt to clarify, that it does not have the PREMIUM audio package. That is the situation with my September 2017 build Model X, which has the PUP applicable at that time. It does indeed have stereo (😯) but it does not include XM radio nor whatever upgrade is in the "premium" audio. It also does not have the winter package (Sigh....really wish I had the heated steering wheel). All features that were once ala cart or which got grouped into various PUP permutations have been standard on new model X's for some time.

Like others, I commiserate with your suffering through Tesla communications. I have been on the brink of sanity at times with Tesla. But in the end, I am a happy, happy camper. The products are worth the hassle. How wonderful it will be when Tesla can get their processes and communication in order to take away the hassle.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

Bigriver, thank you and it appears that is likely the case. If only an easy resolution was available (sarcasm). On a positive note, the car does have the sub zero weather package in addition to the PUG so I am hoping it is correct and has the heated seats and steering wheel. I understand these things happen, people make mistakes and I didn't want to make a huge deal out of it but it should have been disclosed in the initial listing as it is misleading. That being said, I also tried to confirm one way or the other which apparently is a big deal and I also try to remedy it by volunteering to purchase one that they would install. I asked if that would work but was pretty much told NO but I also have not received an answer to the warranty question so I can have one installed. I am not holding the scale hostage over it.. Just trying to find a fair resolution. My biggest concern being a bit of an audiophile was having a sub installed outside of Tesla voiding the system warranty. Again I just don't see the big deal with what I feel was a very flexible resolution on my part only to get NO ANSWERS. People should not have to wait until the hour they are supposed to pick up a car to find out just what they have and decide if the car is what they really wanted.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Unfortunately, if you want to buy from Tesla(new or used), you have to put up with Tesla's sh***y customer service. That's just an unfortunate fact that, thus far Tesla has been unwilling to address. My assumption is that as long as demand outstrips supply and current customers(including me) love their cars so much that they don't grouse too loudly in public, the level of service will not appreciably improve.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Tesla's sh***y customer service


Their communication is what I would consider ****ty, not their customer service.

Scheduling service through the app is a breeze. Before that, you had to do a run-around to schedule service because of how bad their communication was/is. Any person I have worked with face-to-face from when I test drove a Model S in 2016 to my first experience at a service center this week have been absolutely great. I guess I am just trying to say, I do not want to give those people a bad rep, but trying to communicate with them outside of face-to-face is pretty difficult.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

FRC said:


> Unfortunately, if you want to buy from Tesla(new or used), you have to put up with Tesla's sh***y customer service. That's just an unfortunate fact that, thus far Tesla has been unwilling to address. My assumption is that as long as demand outstrips supply and current customers(including me) love their cars so much that they don't grouse too loudly in public, the level of service will not appreciably improve.


FRC thanks for the input. The god news is the terrible customer service has been limited to the used sales (somebody I like won't ever meat and some of the ops team. I gather that much of the resistance and the lack of ability to tell me what I needed comes from policy set by OZ in CA. I find some staff very willing but unable based on the structure. I have not dealt with the service department yet so I hope it will be a much better experience.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I completely agree with @iChris93 that poor communication(rather than communion) is the root of the problem. But, then again, isn't quality communication essential in customer service?


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

iChris93 said:


> Their communion is what I would consider ******, not their customer service.
> 
> Scheduling service through the app is a breeze. Before that, you had to do a run-around to schedule service because of how bad their communication was/is. Any person I have worked with face-to-face from when I test drove a Model S in 2016 to my first experience at a service center this week have been absolutely great. I guess I am just trying to say, I do not want to give those people a bad rep, but trying to communicate with them outside of face-to-face is pretty difficult.


Chris93, thanks for the input. For me a bad rep is earned and not dished out for no reason. I am hoping things improve in the long run but squeaky wheel get the grease and change won't happen until enough people raise the issue or it starts to affect business. If people continue to be sheep and accept poor communication etc. for the sake of driving what for all intents and purposes seems to be a fantastic car they have nobody to blame but themselves. Growth is important and feedback is required for things to get better. I agree with you that the communication is **** but that goes hand in hand with customer service and that has been terrible with the used car sales end. I have placed three call to my rep since last Wednesday and have yet to receive a single return call. Unacceptable.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> (rather than communion)


My brain often outpaces my fingers.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

W&B2017X said:


> I have placed three call to my rep since last Wednesday and have yet to receive a single return call. Unacceptable.


Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Hang in there, @W&B2017X, you'll likely be one of us sheep in short order.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> My brain often outpaces my fingers.


Consider yourself lucky. My brain outpaces nothing!


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

UPDATE : I was able to get a hold of the used car team in CA. The first person I spoke to was unable to answer the questions but she did go speak with someone and asked if they could have someone call me back. I was pleasant but in the back of my mind that voice said "here we go" I was told it wold be no more than 30 minutes. Ten minutes later a call from CA!! Had a great call with a manager and we went thru everything and we chatted about growing pains and why I was so frustrated. he was very understanding and agreed with my points. 

Results, the car does not have the upgraded audio as I had hoped, Installing aftermarket will void the audio and possibly even some electrical warranty issues if it starts having issues especially if someone spliced into the wiring. I have an appt. tomorrow to hear the difference between the two systems. I Have an an appointment to deliver the car on the 16th and as it turns out Tesla is being anal and doing the right thing as the rear bumper doesn't actually have any real damage looks like they are just replacing the black plastic facia on the bottom of the rear bumper. 

Amazing with one quick call all is solved. Thank you everybody for your input and I will be posting a pic of her as my icon soon!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

W&B2017X said:


> I have an appt. tomorrow to hear the difference between the two systems


Will be interested to hear about your assessment of the differences. BTW, I have heard that some think the audio sounds better with MCU2 vs MCU1. A 2017 MX has MCU1, but an opportunity to upgrade to MCU2 has been announced recently:



GDN said:


> https://www.tesla.com/support/infotainment


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Tesla's communication is only bad now compared to what it used to be. Compared to other non-high-end auto manufacturers, though, they're probably still way better.

I've had a local Chevrolet dealer (a family member's car) that kept a car for two days, and when I finally called them, they had no record of it ever being checked in, and couldn't find it on their lot. I left work in the middle of the day and rushed there to search for it, fearing the worst: that it had been stolen. You do NOT want a car stolen or broken into on a dealer lot, because they and your insurance both will fight over whose responsibility it was for months. Fortunately, I found it for them - they stuck it in an area of the lot with cars that were totaled by the body shop because the service lot was full. They never would have found it.

And I've had a local Mitsubishi dealer start a simple repair, promise to have it done by the end of the day, and then drop me off at work; and then when I call them close to their closing, find out that the one service advisor that day left, and they have no idea what the status of the car is, and can I check on it in the morning? (while I'm stranded at work with no car). I had a co-worker take me there, made them find the mechanic that worked on it, and found it it had been ready to go for 2 hours and no one called me.

Stories like that are pretty common, and those companies don't care, and don't have to.

So, yes, complain, because Tesla is still listening for now, and none of us wants them to become yet another manufacturer that doesn't care.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

Bigriver said:


> Will be interested to hear about your assessment of the differences. BTW, I have heard that some think the audio sounds better with MCU2 vs MCU1. A 2017 MX has MCU1, but an opportunity to upgrade to MCU2 has been announced recently:


Update on the sound system, the regular sound system is good and will have to work. It= will need to play with some of the adjustments to get a bit more out of it. Any future purchases will def have the upgraded sound system. Just my preference.

I want to thank everyone again that commented, it sure helped to know that it wasn't just me and that a bigger issue is at hand. You cant get things to change by remaining quiet. I am a huge fan of these products and accept some of the challenges of growth. Things like setting a delivery date, having the car delivered to the dealer on the day before delivery only to then inspect the care didn't make much sense to me. I think if the communication was better things would have been much better. Its weird to deal with someone thousands of miles away from the car you are purchasing and not having the support at the local level.

I will likely try and only buy new moving forward after this experience but never say never. At least I will be better equipped to navigate the system.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

Update, it seems my chalenges with this purchase continue, I arrived this morning at the delivery appointment time of 10:30 only to find my car sitting in the very same spot it has been for a week and a half, dirty and covered in leaves. I went inside to see what was going on and they did not have me on the schedule? Have not heard from the sales person in 3 weeks. I gave them my RN number and they found that the car was on some kind of hold and that something needed to be fixed with the washer fluid level or something. They told me I can wait or they can call me. I told them to do what they needed to do and left. At 11:00 I received a call that they can now deliver the car at 12:30 and that is was going into service to fix the issue and then get it into prep. I told them that an hour and half seemed like a rush job at this point and I didn't want the car rushed thru I already had to wait 2 additional weeks for the other work and to call me when it was ready.

Disappointed with the whole experience.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

@W&B2017X Sorry to hear all this, what a mess.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

msjulie said:


> @W&B2017X Sorry to hear all this, what a mess.


Thanks msjulie, not even sure you can make all this up if you tried. This was not the way I pictured this going at all.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

UPDATE: 
I received a call at around 3:30 on Monday stating the car was ready. I did a quick inspection and was not all that happy with the car for the following reasons. They could find no key to remove the tow hitch. I explained that this is a service item and needs to be removed as the bearing need to be regular checked and lubricated for normal operation and what would I do had the need arises for service to access the area with a part that could not be removed? I was told service stated they would never have a reason to remove the tow hitch for any service work in the rear. I didn't buy it into that. The team did make and attempt to try and see if other keys fit, checked with service and I was told they could remove it and that I would have to pay for a locksmith, and the time service spent on it. I told them that was unacceptable, and they checked with service to see if they can order a key. I was told no and basically take it or leave it. I also found that the cars middle driver side bucket had a twisted seat belt and it had to go back to service to be fixed. More waiting. Thankfully my daughter was able to solve the hitch issue while all this nonsense was going on and ordered a key from the UK. Sad that my daughter was able to solve something Tesla refused to. One of the items on that car that needed to be addressed was "damage" to the rear bumper. I was never disclosed or shown what the damage was but the paint job done was awful, it does NOT blended well and overspray was present on the black trim at the trunk entrance. I was also basically told take it or leave it.

Yesterday, I made the mistake of wiping down my wheels only to find large chunks of clear coning off one of the rear wheel. Its really disheartening that what should have been a very exciting time and experience for me was just awful and I had to fight the system to the very end which included getting an email asking me to resign my paperwork and scan it back over to them. Today, I jumped on the highway today for the first time and had a vibration under acceleration. When I jumped off at the next exit I was able to recreate the vibration with a hard acceleration. This is a known issue with these car correct? Who inspects these cars and make sure they are ready and free of issues? Apparently nobody on this one. It has actually turned a fan into somebody who has had nothing but second thoughts about the brand and ever buying another including the new one I have reserved. I don't think I should be shopping prices for repairing the clear on my wheels two days after buying an 80,000 used car. Sad.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

W&B2017X said:


> When I jumped off at the next exit I was able to recreate the vibration with a hard acceleration. This is a known issue with these car correct?


See this. I also had the issue on my 2017 X and this indeed fixed it.



TrevP said:


> Tesla has issues a TSB on a permanent fix for those who suffer from the shuddering under hard acceleration from the front drive unit.
> 
> I took mine in when I first noticed it to make sure it was on file and they told me they were working on a fix. That was a year ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

Bigriver said:


> See this. I also had the issue on my 2017 X and this indeed fixed it.


Bigriver, thank you . Interesting enough I asked about the TSB's and if they had all been done on the car and if they are up to date. I was told they can't deliver the car until all of that was done. Unbelievable, this car was clearly not driven before delivery. Thanks for the links and I guess I am headed into the service system. Terrified!


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

UPDATE: I spoke with a manager in CA, sent some pics and they have setup a service call to have the wheels refinished! What?! Very pleased with that. Anybody know how you are notified when that appointment will be? No email and can't find anything on account online. This was Friday. How long does it usually take to get notification?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

W&B2017X said:


> UPDATE: I spoke with a manager in CA, sent some pics and they have setup a service call to have the wheels refinished! What?! Very pleased with that. Anybody know how you are notified when that appointment will be? No email and can't find anything on account online. This was Friday. How long does it usually take to get notification?


If you have service scheduled, it should appear on your app. In my experience, Tesla will begin to text you with reminders about 10 days prior to your appointment.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Not that it will necessarily ease frustrations, but I've found a few thoughts to be helpful:

Tesla aspires to be a big vending machine. Efficient, convenient, automated-but not very talkative.
The people that make the vending machine are almost always nice, especially given how often they get yelled at.
The very friendly, talkative, call-returning people at traditional dealers are much easier to get in contact with, but they always tell me I need to pay them more money, and they don't always (or even often) have accurate information or estimates.
Tesla's preferred tactic is to continuously improve the app and the website and their back end systems so that we can help ourselves at any hour of the day. That takes time.
We like the new non-dealer model. But yet we still expect a chatty dealer (the same ones we wish wouldn't bug us when we are shopping).

Maybe once the vending machine has fewer customers, some of the people inside will have more time to chat?

I more suspect that eventually we will come to think that needing to catch a person during business hours to chat is antiquated. Wny not just fire up the app and get an answer or make a change ourselves?

That's how I think about it, anyway.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

John said:


> Not that it will necessarily ease frustrations, but I've found a few thoughts to be helpful:
> 
> Tesla aspires to be a big vending machine. Efficient, convenient, automated-but not very talkative. *Which isn't always a bad thing but........*
> The people that make the vending machine are almost always nice, especially given how often they get yelled at. *When vending machine takes my two bucks I walk away and expect nothing its a chance you take after dealing with them for how long?. When the vending machine want me to spend 80,000 it's different.*
> ...


. *Thanks for the input John, I answer every email and call I get it doesn't take that long and I expect the same from my staff. That is how I stay in business and my customers know this. All of what I am talking about could have been resolved with a five minute phone call. Not chatting about life or the weather. Just a business call. I am not a hater but certainly not a fanboy that would be quiet regardless because of some miss-found sense of loyalty. I want the company to get better and better. I love the product. Nothing will ever be perfect. That being said, I would still recommend the product but certainly let people know what challenges come along with the purchase of a used vehicle. With constructive feedback Tesla can make the changes and improve. *


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

W&B2017X said:


> . *Thanks for the input John, I answer every email and call I get it doesn't take that long and I expect the same from my staff. That is how I stay in business and my customers know this. All of what I am talking about could have been resolved with a five minute phone call. Not chatting about life or the weather. Just a business call. I am not a hater but certainly not a fanboy that would be quiet regardless because of some miss-found sense of loyalty. I want the company to get better and better. I love the product. Nothing will ever be perfect. That being said, I would still recommend the product but certainly let people know what challenges come along with the purchase of a used vehicle. With constructive feedback Tesla can make the changes and improve. *


Yeah, I'm the same way with my business as you are. Prompt communication is always appreciated, and replying to an email within a few hours or on the weekend sometimes shocks people (in a good way).

I didn't mean to come across as unsympathetic-I had one or two occasions early on with Tesla when I wanted to speak with someone and couldn't, so I remember the frustration. What I was trying (I suppose unsuccessfully) to do was to frame it a little to help it make sense. Manage expectations, perhaps?

I think where I would push back gently a little though is at the thought that you/we have an obligation to complain as loudly as possible so that they will change, that perhaps they are somewhat unaware that people need to talk with them, or that perhaps they don't take seriously enough that this is typically the most expensive car people have ever owned, and that it's therefore extra-stressful.

But they know that. Of course they know that. They get reminded of that every day as people bombard them with emails and calls, complain to them when they do get through, show up for delivery with a flashlight and a checklist they've never used on any other car before, and just generally act a bit offended and at times a bit entitled. Every time I have volunteered at the delivery center, been at a service center, or chatted with a mobile service person I've either witnessed bad behavior or heard crazy stories about it. After a while, the service people just develop a thousand yard stare from it all. Sometimes it's like Vietnam-they just don't want to talk about it.

For what it's worth, the approach I've arrived at over time is to try to be as nice as I can with the Tesla employees I meet/talk with. As a result of that, I have accumulated a small number of people in various departments that I can directly call/email when I need to get some info or advice. They are happy to help, and I don't abuse the connections.

I have come to accept that Tesla is a company growing faster than its own support systems but that has prioritized growth and great product design over investments in process and deliberation and overhead.

Are they wrong to take that approach? Well, in my opinion they may be the only automaker that's not looking doomed right now.

So yeah, they're doing okay.

Even if you sometimes put a dollar in the vending machine and nothing comes out right away.


----------



## W&B2017X (Mar 4, 2020)

John said:


> Yeah, I'm the same way with my business as you are. Prompt communication is always appreciated, and replying to an email within a few hours or on the weekend sometimes shocks people (in a good way).
> 
> I didn't mean to come across as unsympathetic-I had one or two occasions early on with Tesla when I wanted to speak with someone and couldn't, so I remember the frustration. What I was trying (I suppose unsuccessfully) to do was to frame it a little to help it make sense. Manage expectations, perhaps?
> 
> ...


Well John , I guess we will have to agree to disagree. They create the flashlight checklist culture with not allowing people to see or drive the vehicles before even paying for them. Call it a complaint or constructive criticism. If you remain quiet you are part of the problem. Have you purchased used? If not, I would expect that you have an opinion from a different perspective as you have not had the experience. Especially not one that I have had. I can tell you that I have no doubt the I would not have had nearly as many issues buying new that I had buying used. When you order new you know exactly what the car options are as it is spelled out for you. This is not the case with used.

I get that sense from the new car team that tried to help me and ran into one challenge after another trying to help me get some answers because the sales person that had to deal with in CA had not contacted me in weeks. Three weeks in total on the day of delivery. I don't think expecting good communication is an entitlement. Just good business.


----------

